# Carrabelle Florida



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Sitting here in Florida at Carrabelle rv Resort with a group of campers called South eastern group. what a great group of people.


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Where are you staying. I'm from Panama City and we are always looking for new places to go that are kinda close.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Carabeele rv resort


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

The coordinates on their website put you about 1.19 miles NorthEast of the campsite if you use Google Earth...

Nice looking place...


----------

